# "Pay to Download Firefox" - incredible



## Anonymous (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.gerv.net/hacking/pay-download-tour/

No comment.


----------



## saxon3049 (Oct 26, 2009)

Funny, but I'll tell you something have you ever been to one of the larger better hotels out there like a Marriott? 

Well they have internet kiosks for 1 euro you get 30 min of internet time, I have a friend who installs and services them for one of the main companies he told me how much they pay for a hacked up version of FF with varying options for the language and a few other minor tweaks and I damned near had a heart attack right there on the spot we are in the wrong game my friends.


----------

